# '08 Girls Soccer Players from West Hills, Calabasas, Simi Valley.....



## ScottD

AYSO Rancho Conejo Girls '08 Soccer Club is looking for talented girls to fill out their team from the following areas:  Woodland Hills (West Hills), Calabasas, Simi Valley, Malibu, Moorpark, Thousand Oaks, Agoura Hills, Westlake Village and Oak Park.

Go to the website to register: http://www.aysounitedranchoconejo.org


----------

